# Sounds From Hell Intro Pricing Ends TONIGHT



## Red Room Audio (Nov 6, 2020)

Greetings! We're thrilled to announce 2 new releases today from our brand new *Sounds From Hell* series. SFH is a multi-chapter sound design anthology tailored for action, suspense, sci-fi, horror and dark audio. These gripping and dramatic collections represent our collaboration with more than 10 designers from around the world to provide a fresh, diverse, and evocative arsenal of sinister cinematic tools. We present these exhilarating sounds in a simple yet powerful engine with an accessible and easy-to-use feature set to quickly inspire your most malevolent creations.




*Sounds From Hell - Hits & Transitions* contains over 2400 energizing samples in 7 categories – Booms, Braams, Downers, Hits & Impacts, Reverses, Risers and Whooshes. They’re specifically crafted to keep you on the edge of your seat and to add gut-wrenching impacts and transformations to your compositions.




*Sounds From Hell - Ambience & Underscore* contains over 16GB of melodic content in 4 categories – Drones, Pads, Pulses and Soundscapes – all produced expressly for adding underworldly texture and atmospheric motion to your compositions.




Both libraries are available now for a limited time special intro price of *just $79 each*. Thanks as always for your support!

*Red Room Audio*








Red Room Audio


Passionately Crafted Virtual Instruments



redroomaudio.com


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 6, 2020)

This teaser won't get people's attention. It should have been 15 seconds long max with pitch black screen and no audio . At the end something like "something is coming wear your seatbelts". Then you could have 100 pages of discussion.


----------



## Beans (Nov 6, 2020)

Goodness, you should have posted a trigger warning with this video. I *hate *fields of flowers.

EDIT: Seriously, my allergies.


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 6, 2020)

Seems perfect for Halloween. Six days ago.


----------



## labornvain (Nov 6, 2020)

Beans said:


> Goodness, you should have posted a trigger warning with this video. I *hate *fields of flowers.
> 
> EDIT: Seriously, my allergies.


Seriously funny. Props.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Nov 6, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Seems perfect for Halloween. Six days ago.


Or perhaps we're 359 days early?


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 6, 2020)

Red Room Audio said:


> Or perhaps we're 359 days early?


Allow win !


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 6, 2020)

I don't know anything about the product at this point, but I have a feeling it's going to change everything...


----------



## wholeonions (Nov 6, 2020)

This new Aphex Twin video looks tight!


----------



## bryla (Nov 6, 2020)

Redrum


----------



## Crowe (Nov 6, 2020)

Pretty sure it's a library for making Tool MVs.


----------



## reutunes (Nov 6, 2020)

wholeonions said:


> This new Aphex Twin video looks tight!


That's him in the frock.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 6, 2020)

Is this the new Spiritbox music video?


----------



## berto (Nov 7, 2020)

I hate snakes. I hope there aren’t any in your lib.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 7, 2020)

I love snakes. Please put many snakes in your lib.


----------



## berto (Nov 7, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> I love snakes. Please put many snakes in your lib.


thats definitely one thing we don't have in common...


----------



## FinGael (Nov 7, 2020)

Red Room Audio said:


>




Oh. A library of sounds of nature. How nice.


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 7, 2020)

FinGael said:


> Oh. A library of sounds of nature. How nice.


cui cui cui


----------



## el-bo (Nov 7, 2020)

Real or scripted legato?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 7, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Real or scripted legato?



Hyperlegato?


----------



## reutunes (Nov 7, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Real or scripted legato?


This genuinely made me laugh out loud.


----------



## stfciu (Nov 7, 2020)

These worms implied terrifying feelings in me. Still very anxious what it is


----------



## reutunes (Nov 12, 2020)

I've done a couple of demo tracks for this release and heard on the grapevine that it should be hitting the streets in the next day or two. Excited!


----------



## Red Room Audio (Nov 12, 2020)

Released! Thanks to all who contributed their talents and energy to make these releases possible. We hope they serve to scare the shite out people.


----------



## Henning (Nov 12, 2020)

Red Room Audio said:


> Released! Thanks to all who contributed their talents and energy to make these releases possible. We hope they serve to scare the shite out people.


Top quality libs. Been a pleasure making a demo for this release!


----------



## reutunes (Nov 13, 2020)

I actually scored the trailer for these libraries, and have to say that thanks to the convenience of the engine it only took me about an hour to get the bulk of the material down. So this is an ideal collection for turning projects around fast. For non-Kontakt folks, all the samples are included as WAV files too, so you can just drag-and-drop (even faster imho).

100% recommend these 2 libraries.


----------



## Henning (Nov 13, 2020)

reutunes said:


> I actually scored the trailer for these libraries, and have to say that thanks to the convenience of the engine it only took me about an hour to get the bulk of the material down. So this is an ideal collection for turning projects around fast. For non-Kontakt folks, all the samples are included as WAV files too, so you can just drag-and-drop (even faster imho).
> 
> 100% recommend these 2 libraries.


Wow, way to go, Reuben! Cool demos as well!


----------



## Red Room Audio (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words, all. We're particularly proud of the sounds our designers created for these libraries. We didn't want to just put out another trailer tools library, and they really knocked it out of the park. While there's plenty of the standard stuff you need, there's also a ton of incredibly unique and inspiring content.


----------



## reutunes (Nov 17, 2020)

The folks at RRA twisted my arm and asked me to put together a Quickie video to demonstrate how I scored the trailer. I am a notoriously messy composer, so after tidying up my project (a lot) I managed to capture some footage which you might find useful for horror trailer tips...


----------



## Red Room Audio (Dec 2, 2020)

Special intro pricing on both Sounds From Hell libraries ends TONIGHT. Stop by and pick up our *secret weapons.*


----------

